# Live Bait Rigs



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

I target flounder whenever possible and thanks to all the good info on this forum I've learned a few new tricks.

Questions..

What is the best way to rig a live spot or croaker when fishing from a pier? And do you need to keep it moving or just let it sit there and wait for something to nail it?

I always stroll-troll the pier and jig around the pilings/structure with strip bait, Gulps!, etc. Everyone says the small live baits work well and I want to try that technique.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

i use a three way swivel with one end to your line then one to a short(3-5in) leader to the weight then the other i use about an arms length of leader to the kale(sp?) hook. and i hook the spot though the upper lip.
and make sure to give that big fattie enough time to take the bait and keep it movin
hope this helps.


more will follow im sure


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I like a Carolina rig with a live bait hook tied to the end of the line, make sure the that you match the hook size to the bait that you are using.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

I like to use a circle hook through the "nose" on a set rod...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

rattler said:


> I like to use a circle hook through the "nose" on a set rod...


i agree here..the circle will "set itself" with a big flounder and i always find that setting a few big baits in prime locations while jigging others is the way to go...that being said the biggest flounder i've caught this year was only 20" but it took down a 4 inch spot like it was nothing...even smaller (non-keeper) flounder can and will get a hold of your big baits but thats all part of the game...


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*Keep 'em Comin'*

Thanks guys. I like the idea of jigging and putting out a live bait to soak. Double duty.

From what I've been told bigger bait = bigger fish.

Looking for more ideas...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

when i tie up some rigs tonight i'll take a few pics and post 'em to give you some new ideas you may not have tried, or maybe you have but with a twist of your own...I'll show you MY carolina rig, live bait rig, jig rig, and my gulp rig...


another way you can start to improve your catch ratio is instead of simply "walking the pilings" try instead to throw you bait back under the pier between each set and let it drift back to you...there are plenty of big flounder underneath the pier that you're missing if you just slide your baits around the sides...all of my biggest flounder from Lynnhaven atleast have come from underneath the pier including the pier record 28 1/2" 9lb. 4oz. I caught two summers ago...


if you ever head out that way just ask 'em if andrew is out there...i can help you with pretty much anything you need...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

ASK4Fish said:


> i agree here..the circle will "set itself" with a big flounder and i always find that setting a few big baits in prime locations while jigging others is the way to go...that being said the biggest flounder i've caught this year *on a live bait rig*was only 20" but it took down a 4 inch spot like it was nothing...even smaller (non-keeper) flounder can and will get a hold of your big baits but thats all part of the game...


too late to edit and just caught that...


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks Ask4Fish. I have tried casting under the pier lately with some luck and will definitely get some bigger baits down there in the future. I think the big fish are more selective and a bit more tackle shy versus those dinks so I'm sure it takes more work to get a trophy. I also prefer nighttime bcs there is more open pier to work and less crowds. 

I'll be hitting VB and ESVA again toward the end of August and throughout the fall/winter. I hope to meet some of the anglers on this board sometime. Lotta good peeps and info.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

do a search in the Rod/Rig building forum for "FishinAddiction's Flounder Rig"


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

*Here ya go...*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40647&highlight=FA's+Flounder+Rig


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

posted a "pic" of some rigs for you to try...try tipping them with 3-6"'' strips of spot, croaker, roundhead, blue or whatever you can get your hands on...a good tip when fishing the gulp on the jighead or strips off of a bucktail is to let it to the bottom and then quickly "pop" it off of the bottom every 10 seconds or so...they seem to like that a lot...fish a 4-5"'' spot live on the set rod and place it around a group or double pilings or where some known structure is...don't bother walking that bait just let the flounder come to him...


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Fishman said:


> make sure the that you match the hook size to the bait that you are using.


How do you do that?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

BigEdD said:


> How do you do that?


Small baits small hooks, big baits bigger hooks. Example right now I catching small flounder using minnows so I am using a small live bait hook (Gamakasu inshore live bait hooks1/0 or 2/0).

Determing hook size to me depends on the manufacture and model that is produced. Also the diamater of the wire can make a difference. Remember you dont want to over match the bait. To much hook and it is possible that the fish will see the hook and with a bigger hook the bait won't swim as well. 

Hope this help and makes a little sense.


----------



## Flounder Pounder (May 24, 2001)

I strickly fish flounder with live bait. I may occasionally tip the bait with a strip of cut bait. I start the spring out using bull minnows until the finger mullet arrive (which has been the last week or so). I'm a firm believer of the bigger the bait, the bigger the fish. My standard rig is 7ft Ugly Stick with a Penn 4400SS. The business end is a carolina rig with 1 oz egg sinker, 12-14 inch leader, and a 1/0 Mustad wide bend hook. Movement is key to flounder fishing, I continually move my bait. Small spot/croaker will also work.

Rich


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

*All good*

ideas and thanks for the pics, etc. Turns out some of this has been discussed before where FA's rig pics are posted.

I need to work more on the live bait aspect, (cast net, small spot, etc). Got some carolina style rigs ready to go. Some home-made, some pre-packaged.

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

FYI...I got an 18 1/2" flattie on an 8" croaker...circle hook 5/0...set rod...but i'm a walker to...like to keep at least 1 bait moving...


----------

